# 2nd Obama Nominee Caught Evading Taxes



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Tax issues emerge in Daschle nomination
Obama's nominee for health post faces questions over car services
Inauguration 2009

NBC News Explore Obama's speech
Jan. 20: President Barack Obama takes the oath of office and delivers his inaugural address from the steps of the Capitol.

AP Inauguration Day
Jan. 20: Millions flock to the nation's capital for the historic swearing-in of Barack Obama. 
Photosynth: The Inauguration
View an interactive 3-D image of the Inauguration from the Capitol.

Video: White House 
Stimulus package debate intensifying
Jan. 30: Democrats plan to add money for infrastructure projects to President Barack Obama's economic stimulus package in a bid to win over Republican lawmakers. NBC's David Gregory reports.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Amid meltdown, Obama promises firm ground
Obama accepts lobbyists after all
Can Obama stop Wall St. bonuses?

INTERACTIVE

Inauguration cartoons
Msnbc.com's political cartoonists take a look at the inauguration of America's 44th president, Barack Obama.
NBC News

INTERACTIVE

Obama's new Cabinet?
What are the key roles and who will be filling them.

updated 1 hour, 57 minutes ago
*WASHINGTON - Former Sen. Tom Daschle, picked by President Barack Obama to lead his health reform efforts, recently filed amended tax returns to report $128,203 in unpaid taxes and $11,964 in interest, according to a Senate document obtained by The Associated Press. *

The White House acknowledged Friday that *"some tax issues" *  had emerged in connection with the nomination, but a spokesman said the president is confident the former Senate Democratic leader will be confirmed as the new health secretary.

Daschle filed amended tax returns for 2005, 2006 and 2007 to reflect additional income for consulting work, the use of a car service and reductions in charitable contribution deductions. *He filed the returns after the announcement that Obama intended to nominate him to head the Health and Human Services Department. *

Most of the additional taxes resulted from unreported income from the use of a car service provided him by a close friend and business associate. *The unreported income for that service totaled about $250,000 over the three years. *

*Daschle also had unreported consulting income of $88,333, in 2007. He also had reductions to charitable contributions totaling about $15,000 over the three years covered, according to the Senate Finance Committee document. The document, marked "Confidential Draft," is a committee statement concerning Daschle's nomination. *

Free ride?
The car service and the consulting income were received in connection with Daschle's business relationship with InterMedia Advisors of Englewood, Colo. Daschle is a limited partner and chairman of its executive advisory board. Daschle is also an independent consultant to InterMedia Advisors LLP of New York City.

Beginning in 2005, Daschle was provided the use of a car and driver by Leo Hindery, InterMedia's managing partner. The two have been personal friends for many years, the Finance Committee report said. Charges for the car and driver services were billed to InterMedia.

"Senator Daschle told staff that in June 2008, something made him think that the car service might be taxable and disclosed the arrangement to his accountant," said the committee statement. "Senator Daschle estimated that he used the car and driver 80 percent for personal use and 20 percent for business use. On January 2, 2009, Senator Daschle filed amended returns for 2005, 2006 and 2007 reporting the value of the car service as income."

The committee is scheduled to meet in executive session to discuss Daschle's nomination on Monday. A Democratic aide declined to comment on any issues discovered in the vetting process.

*ABC News first reported on the tax issue Friday evening. *

Daschle spokeswoman Jenny Backus told The Washington Post that Daschle "naively" believed the car service was a "generous offer from a friend," and he discovered only last summer that it is considered reportable income.

Nomination on track?
White House spokesman Bill Burton said Daschle's role in the new Obama administration was not in danger of being derailed.

"The president has confidence that Sen. Daschle is the right person to lead the fight for health care reform," Burton said. "In preparation for his nomination, Sen. Daschle and his accountant identified some tax issues and fixed them. They filed amended return with the IRS and made payments with interest."

Jim Manley, a spokesman for Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid, also predicted Daschle would be confirmed. "He has a long and distinguished career and record in public service and is the best person to help reform health care in this country," Manley said in a statement. *"Senator Reid looks forward to a swift hearing and is confident Daschle will be confirmed." *

*yep, old Harry wants to hurry this crooked ba$tard thru confirmation hearings.......another Obama "winner"!*


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

He cheated on his taxes for 3 or 4 years, under reporting income of 1/4 million dollars!!! Now Obama is giving him a high position in our government. He will be confirmed easily.The second tax evader the democrats have placed in a high position. This pig make huge money and then cheats on his taxes and still gets a big government job.Its pretty obvious that this administration will be as corrupt as any we have ever had.I have tried to keep an open mind and support this president even though I dont support many of his idelogies.Placing tax evaders in high government positions is despicable.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

This is not surprising everyone here in sd worshiped this criminal. Finally when the truth came out about him having people from the res who have been dead for years vote for him the people of sd wised up. If he would not have been nominated he would have never came clean what a dbag.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

If President Obama can appoint enough cabinet members, we might be able to collect the money needed for the stimulus bill! Back taxes from professional politicians might be a windfall tax revenue. :roll:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

the voters are the ones to blame.....why do we keep electing the same thiefs to run the country, year after year?.....someone needs to start a grassroots petition to impart a 2 term limit for all Congressmen and Senators......if that were to pass, which it never well, we could get a lot of long term special interests out of policy influence...but like i said, it will never happen...Congress is running the country, whichever party is in power, with the blessing or opposition of the President......


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

While I was in college in SD I worked hard to get Daschle voted out, and we where successful!

I was very disappointed that Obama picked somebody to be in his cabinet that the voters obviously didn't want in politics!! Talk about a slap in the face....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I just wonder how many more people in Obama's cabinet have cheated on their taxes? There are already two that we know of.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28958689/

*more on Daschle, he is obviously a crooked sumbitc$, if Obama backs him and he gets his cabinet position, that will be crooked ba$tard #2.
Obama is destroying his campaign pledge....once again, he makes a promise he cannot or will not keep! *

*are you watching Obamanites??*


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

100% d-bag, he was the master at getting votes by promising stuff to the lazy people who just wanted a check to cash. I wonder how many dead people from the reservation voted for him?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

more on "dirty daschle"......

*Thomas A. Daschle waited nearly a month after being nominated to be secretary of health and human services before informing Barack Obama that he had not paid years of back taxes for the use of a car and driver provided by a wealthy New York investor.* 

Daschle, one of Obama's earliest and most ardent campaign supporters, paid $140,000 to the U.S. Treasury on Jan. 2 and about two days later informed the White House and the Senate Finance Committee, according to an account provided by his spokeswoman and confirmed by the Obama administration.

*Can the Democratic Liars, Cheaters and Corrupted individuals of this OBAMA/BIDEN Administration please be kept to an absolute minimum? Why after all the slams at Bush and his administration is the American public having to be subjected to this by a group claiming to be representing change.*

The poor people who support this racist hypocritical group have been enslaved by this Bossman - Master mentality party for far too long. The sad part is how they have been brain washed into believing the people are working for them, and truly believe it. If having Obama in the president spot and still seeing this corruption, so early in his term doesn't demonstrate this, I do not know what will ever change the poor souls who have been used by the Democrats for so many years. *Remember, this is the party that was, has and always has been holding people down, for their own benefit.* It is frustrating seeing how many believe they are truly working in their favor. How many more incidents will it take for you to see what is very plain or are you too far gone to ever see beyond the curtain they put before your eyes.

*No, you are not dreaming, it is Obama and the Democrats who are in bed with these lobbyist, cheaters, liars and corrupt individuals.*

If it was wrong for Bush and the republicans, the one's who were blamed and despised by democrats, it should not be accepted by the flock of blind following the Donkey. Wake Up and Demand REAL CHANGE! Don't let them continue to get away with believing they are on your side. Don't assume they will help you or you end up just like the old saying of what happens when you assume.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

I am amazed that at least one liberal Democrat has not posted on this thread to defend their parties leaders. The change they voted for is happening.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Maybe it's because they would have to defend Al Franken too. uke:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Welcome to the world of hope and change. :-?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Bowstring said:


> Maybe it's because they would have to defend Al Franken too. uke:


     

Thats Liberalism for you.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Make no mistake, tax cheaters cheat us all, and the IRS should enforce our laws to the letter. " Sen. Tom Daschle, Congressional Record, May 7, 1998, p. S4507


Somethings come back to haunt you :lol:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thomas A. Daschle waited nearly a month after being nominated to be secretary of health and human services before informing Barack Obama that he had not paid years of back taxes for the use of a car and driver provided by a wealthy New York investor.

Daschle, one of Obama's earliest and most ardent campaign supporters, paid $140,000 to the U.S. Treasury on Jan. 2 and about two days later informed the White House and the Senate Finance Committee, according to an account provided by his spokeswoman and confirmed by the Obama administration.

Can the Democratic Liars, Cheaters and Corrupted individuals of this OBAMA/BIDEN Administration please be kept to an absolute minimum? Why after all the slams at Bush and his administration is the American public having to be subjected to this by a group claiming to be representing change.

The poor people who support this racist hypocritical group have been enslaved by this Bossman - Master mentality party for far too long. The sad part is how they have been brain washed into believing the people are working for them, and truly believe it. If having Obama in the president spot and still seeing this corruption, so early in his term doesn't demonstrate this, I do not know what will ever change the poor souls who have been used by the Democrats for so many years. Remember, this is the party that was, has and always has been holding people down, for their own benefit. It is frustrating seeing how many believe they are truly working in their favor. How many more incidents will it take for you to see what is very plain or are you too far gone to ever see beyond the curtain they put before your eyes?

*No, you are not dreaming, it is Obama and the Democrats who are in bed with these lobbyist, cheaters, liars and corrupt individuals.*

If it was wrong for Bush and the republicans, the one's who were blamed and despised by democrats, it should not be accepted by the flock of blind following the Donkey. Wake Up and Demand REAL CHANGE! Don't let them continue to get away with believing they are on your side. Don't assume they will help you or you end up just like the old saying of what happens when you assume.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Anyone ever notice when republicans get caught in this type of crap they are forced to resign, as they should.

But, when democrats do it, it is a simple mis-understanding and that we are all human, and make errors?

About 25 years ago, Daschle was a decent representative of the State of South Dakota. A very conservative one. Along the line he became a washington insider/CA democrat, and corrupt to the core.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

southdkaotabearfan I agree with you , but good news: Daschle is out. He with drew so as not to embarrass the president. 

I love it when liberals are smart ***** then it comes back to bite them. One of their favorite words is vet. Remember they didn't vet Palin properly? Well, I guess Obama didn't vet Daschle properly. The media must be over their orgasm, because today a couple questioned Obama's judgement. Wow. They were drunk with political lust, and now some are disappointed upon awakening. However, I would guess they want to pretend to be disappointed so a few naive poor souls will think they are objective.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

g/o said:


> > Make no mistake, tax cheaters cheat us all, and the IRS should enforce our laws to the letter. " Sen. Tom Daschle, Congressional Record, May 7, 1998, p. S4507
> 
> 
> Somethings come back to haunt you :lol:


Yeah, can you belive that statement he made! This should be thrown back in his face big time.

According to some recent news reports, however, he might not be in for sure now. I hope he goes down hard.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

He withdrew, joined Richardson


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

southdakbearfan said:


> Anyone ever notice when republicans get caught in this type of crap they are forced to resign, as they should.
> 
> But, when democrats do it, it is a simple mis-understanding and that we are all human, and make errors?
> 
> About 25 years ago, Daschle was a decent representative of the State of South Dakota. A very conservative one. Along the line he became a washington insider/CA democrat, and corrupt to the core.


remember Obama's words now......"no one is perfect"....... :lol:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

haha i bet he used a body double just to film that


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Do you suppose old Biden thinks these guys are PATRIOTIC? Since it is patriotic to pay your taxes?


----------

